# Blue Water



## rdholi (May 14, 2008)

I plan to head down from North Alabama to fish Wednesday. Can anyone tell me if the blue water is still near the Spur? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i know things change fast, but my buddy Jeff Breyars said ram powell was in green water a few days ago, maybe he will chime in, Where ya at Gump?!?!?


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Hilton's has been spotty due to cloud cover, but looking at the 3 day loop for Chlorophyl shows spotty blue water around the spur and over to the squiggles. North of the spur shows blended green/brown. Cross your fingers and hope for SE wind to push the blue back in. Ram Powell and to the SW is shown as blue water.

MScontender


----------



## ALFISH (Jan 17, 2008)

We were at the Rigs during the day on Friday...pretty clear green at Beer Can and Blue Green to Blue at Ram. YFT were up until we left around 2pm CST Friday btw.


----------



## Gump (Oct 4, 2007)

Currently we are about 4 miles south of the Marlin Rig "VK915". The water all day has been Blue, Blue, Blue. 



Seas = slick calm

current = from 250 degrees @ .4 kts

Wind = 0-5 kts



I will be on location here for another 7-9 days, so I will continue to give updates as long as my internet is working.



gump... out


----------



## rdholi (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the information. I choose my days carefully before I set out on the 5.5 hour drive.



Thanks

rdholi


----------



## DonkeyWrangler18 (Aug 26, 2008)

I Knowmy buddies andforum members Joey D and Stickman22 went out to the rigs yesterday and they said the water was pretty out there.


----------



## Joey_d133 (Feb 16, 2009)

There is BLUE water all over the Beer Can and the Ram. The bite is weird though. Gotta be persistantbut there is definitely fish there and some big ones at that.


----------



## gwhite33 (Jul 23, 2008)

gump is like this forums hiltons

you da man gump


----------



## STICK MAN 22 (May 4, 2009)

roger on the bluewater at the beercan and ram. water still a pretty blue-green on the shelf


----------

